# hardware temperaturen



## e-virus (13. September 2007)

tag leute,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie es mit den maximal verträglichen temperaturen bei folgenden geräten aussieht? (cpu, gpu, mb chipsatz)

 - asus en8800 gts 640mb
 - gigabyte p35-ds4
 - intel e6750

wär super von euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



evtl. habt ihr ja auch ein programm bei dem man ZUVERLÄSSIG diese temperaturen ablesen kann

p.s. gibt es bei einem mainboard sowas wie ein kühlersteuerungsprogramm?
hab mir nämlich ein neues system zusammengestellt und der cpu-lüfter dreht sich nicht sofort beim pc start. erst ein paar sekunden später. 

mfg


----------



## Marbus16 (13. September 2007)

Die maximal verträglichen Temps kann man allerdings nicht generell sagen.

Was die CPU angeht, lade dir mal Coretemp runter. Dort steht die CPU-Temperatur für jeden einzelnen Kern und auch die Temperatur, bei der die CPU anfängt herunterzutakten. Das würde ich dann als CPU-Grenze nehmen.

Zur GraKa müsste sich jemand anders äußern, auslesen kannst du die Temps mit RivaTuner oder dem ATiTool.

Das Board verträgt mit Sicherheit 60°, aber das finde ich schon relativ viel.

Und ja, das ist normal, dass der CPU Kühler nicht gleich losheult


----------



## Gollum (13. September 2007)

das einzige programm das alles auf einmal ausliest ist afaik everest.

denke mal:
gts wäre mit ab 110°C zu viel.
board ab 65°C am sensor
cpu 55-60°C maximal (wenn du coretemp nutzt musst du noch ca. 12-15°C draufrechnen)


----------



## e-virus (14. September 2007)

vielen dank leute


----------

